# Getting ready for spring



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just about got my new to me boat ready for spring I've fished murrells inlet all my life but just in my small boat now i finally have a boat that I can go check out all the reefs I've fished 3mile and 5mile a lot just wondering if any other members head out of murrells and looking for a buddy boat 

Daniel


----------

